# Preview unavailable for this file



## pmlsimon (Oct 21, 2014)

"Preview unavailable for this file" for the ARW files, and when I tried to import those files, it showed: "The file is not recognized by the raw format support in Lightroom". Therefore I tried to click: "update", it showed: "Your software is up to date. No updates are available at this time". Those "ARW" files were shot with the new Sony ILCE-QX1, for those ARW files were shot with NEX-7, no such problems found. Is there any different between these two kinds of ARW files?

Simon


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Yes there is a difference, I'm afraid. "ARW" just happens to be the file extension that Sony has chosen to use for the raw files from its cameras, however these raw files will be different from each camera model in the range. As a result, the Lightroom engineers have to "profile" each model type in order to develop the specific raw conversion algorithm for that model type. Until they are able to do that, Lightroom is unable to recognise the raw files. So each time a new camera model is released (from any of the camera manufacturers) there'll be a bit of a wait for Lightroom support (usually within 3 months of release).....and a plethora of forum posts from disappointed new camera owners asking when Lightroom support will be available.

As it happens, the free Adobe DNG Converter has just been updated (though currently only in Release Candidate mode) which DOES include support for your new camera. So you could use that to convert your raw files to DNG format, which will then be recognized by Lightroom.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. The Sony ILCE-QX1 is too new to be on the list of supported cameras
http://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suite/kb/camera-raw-plug-supported-cameras.html
You will need to wait until LR5.7 is released. Currently ACRv8.7 is in beta and when it it released Adobe also updates LR to the same raw conversion engine. This should be very soon. Your camera is listed as supported in ACR8.7b  If you have PSCC2014 or CS6, you can download the ACR8.7 beta and use it to convert your RAW files or you can wait a few days and just update LR to 5.7 when that is available.


----------



## pmlsimon (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you very much for the reply from Jim and Cletus D. Lee! I'm appreciated for the prompt reply from both of you! Thank you! I shall wait for the LR5.7, thank you!

Simon


----------

